
The Museum of Accidents Offers a Glimpse into Japanese Introspection - goodmachine
http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2018/10/10/the-museum-of-accidents-offers-a-glimpse-into-japanese-introspection/
======
needle0
Japan Airlines also has its own exhibit dedicated to the flight 123 disaster (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japan_Airlines_Flight_123](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japan_Airlines_Flight_123)
). While also primarily meant for employees, it appears this one accepts
public visits if reserved in advance.

[https://www.jal.com/en/flight/safety/center/](https://www.jal.com/en/flight/safety/center/)

------
goodmachine
I love the idea of a formal hanseikai (反省会).

Perhaps a Museum of Software Accidents is called for?

[https://raygun.com/blog/costly-software-errors-
history/](https://raygun.com/blog/costly-software-errors-history/)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Interestingly, the Japanese museum is open only to employees. While Hanseikai
is a good idea, its important it be done in safe company, with people who will
not judge but are interested in learning.

A public software-hanseikai exhibit would likely turn into a shop-of-horrors,
an exhibit for its own sake?

